# 2 x Rena XP3 OR FX5?



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I think its time to add another filter in my 155Gallon tank.

Specs Below:
40ish Blue Dolpins (1.5-2.5")
6 Phenos Chichlids (2.5" - 3")
1 Peacock 2.5"

Filters:
2 Hydro Sponge V
1 Hydro Sponge III
1 Ehiem Pro III 2028

I notice that the ehiem gets clogged very fast and the water literally trickles... I need to add another filter for mechanical filtration as Ehiem is loaded for biological filtration.

Should I get 1 FX5 or 2 Rena XP3s? Right now I am leaning towards and FX5, but I also love XP3s for their ease of setup and use, but I dont know if 2 XP3s would equal or exceed an FX5 in mechanical filtration...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 XP3's will not equal an FX5. I have the FX5 an XP3 and a 2028 on my 125, so I have everything you have and are considering. The XP3 requires the most work to maintain flow, the FX5 second and the 2028 I maintain the least. But it could be that the 2028 starts out with the lowest flow. The XP3 starts out with better flow, but after 1 or 2 days, it's less than the 2028. I stopped using a spraybar on it because of that and just use the nozzle.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i personally think go with the XP3. especially if you already have a filter on there.

FX5's are just plain overkill on a tank smaller then 200Gallons in my opinon. 

I have one XP3 & 1 AC110 on my 130 & the same setup in my Fahaka tank (120G) no problems with water flow or anything. There is a couple more reasons I say XP3 also...
1. Price
2. So easy to setup.

hope this helps


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i very much enjoy the fx5 i have two of them on my 210


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

i've got a fx5 on my 90 gallon. Love it, keeps the water and everything sooo clear! pain in the butt to clean though, but that's because its so big.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would prefer two XP3. That way you can alternate the maintenance. You probably ends up with the same volumd of media.

Two XP3 also give me two output. I found the FX5 blowing too hard at one outlet.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

If this is purley a mechanical filtration issue why not just use 2 AC110's loaded with filter floss. 2 @ 500 gph turnover you will have crystal clear water, plus it's super easy to swap out filter floss . No messy water dripping everywhere - purging ect.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I would prefer two XP3. That way you can alternate the maintenance. You probably ends up with the same volumd of media.
> 
> Two XP3 also give me two output. I found the FX5 blowing too hard at one outlet.


If there were only one filter that would be the case, but he's already running a pro II 2028 and sponge filters, so the FX5 is on top of all this, if I got it right.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my 170 i have 2 fx5 and a xp4


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Lots of interesting advice. Thanks everyone.

I think I am going to start with an FX5 and then add another XP3/XP4 later on.

From what I hear, Pro III should clog the least, but if it is getting clogged within 2 weeks for me (due to floss), then the others will get clogged too.
FX5, with its good flow can capture lots of gunk in its sponges and can also provide a little extra bio filtration.
More filtration is definitely necessary as my young fish start to grow...I am sure I cant hold on too all of them (will sell off runts as they grow), but the ones left over will need lots of mechanical and bio filtration.

I will keep on the lookout for some deals 
----
Acipenser, you have a great idea with the AC110s too but the problem is that the tank is in my brother's bedroom and he doesnt want the waterfall sound from a HoB filter, therefore its out of the question. One solution would be that I add pre-filters in the intakes of my ehiem 2028 as that would catch most of the gunk and hence it will be easy for me to clean/replace them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get in on that Petsmart deal on the FX5.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

The AC 110's can be modified by siliconing plexi or acrilic to the lip !


----------

